# IBEW Exam



## Bender1 (Feb 12, 2011)

What should I focus my study time on for the entry exam?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bender1 said:


> What should I focus my study time on for the entry exam?



Take a look at this thread i hope it helps..http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-study-manual-2171/

Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## MrDragonknight (Feb 14, 2012)

*send me a copy*

this is my email! thank you


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MrDragonknight said:


> this is my email! thank you


That thread is 4 years old. I doubt that OP is around anymore.


----------

